
A passhint is not a password - sky_projektor
Wondering if a passhint (a formula for a password) be used in place of a password. The passhint allows anyone to type a random password for access depending on the passhint. A passhint is not a password, so if anyone knows a passhint doesnot necessarily can generate a password for access.
======
sky_projektor
Passhint: &youtoobrutus Password: julius, shakespeare, brutus, rome, etc.

